# Miniki V2 - OHM Jumps



## Sideshow (23/1/17)

Hey all,

My V2 tends to "ohm jump" and was wondering whether anyone else has experienced this? It almost appears that the resistance detection feature gets somewhat confused, as after the first hit, the ohms jump up by 0.2 / 0.3 as the coils get hotter. This is obviously affecting the vape, in terms of heat, flavor etc.

Have they brought out a firmware update to combat this? 

Note: Doesn't matter what coil build I use, how often I change the coils, yada yada...


----------



## Gersh (23/1/17)

I was once advised to just clean all connections on both atty and mod and also the connection at the bottom of the coils , if you using sub ohm tanks . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (23/1/17)

this usually happens on stainless steel, not sure about other wire


----------



## Raindance (23/1/17)

Sideshow said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My V2 tends to "ohm jump" and was wondering whether anyone else has experienced this? It almost appears that the resistance detection feature gets somewhat confused, as after the first hit, the ohms jump up by 0.2 / 0.3 as the coils get hotter. This is obviously affecting the vape, in terms of heat, flavor etc.
> 
> ...


Hi @Sideshow, does this happen in TC or watt/kanthal mode? It should not happen in tc mode though it would be normal in watt mode. Dont own the same mod but does the same on my collection as it reads the real resistance as the coils and wicks heat up due to use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (23/1/17)

Having the same issue on a minikin v1.5.
But if I use a different mod the ohms are stable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sideshow (23/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Sideshow, does this happen in TC or watt/kanthal mode? It should not happen in tc mode though it would be normal in watt mode. Dont own the same mod but does the same on my collection as it reads the real resistance as the coils and wicks heat up due to use.



@Raindance - thanks, I've only run it in Wattage mode since I got it, but as @shabbar r mentioned, if I stick the RDA, RTA (whatever) on another mod...happy days, only experienced this with the Asmodus...


----------



## M5000 (23/1/17)

Yip I get the ohm jump on kanthal wire as well on the V2, keeps changing slightly up or down but it seems to work fine, I just test coil resistance on another mod now and then, it eventually settles when thr coil is run in. With SS it's normal the ohms change up/down as it heats/cools. Just thinking aloud here but I wonder if the Kanthal quality or brand could make a diff. I've been using Geekvape just very recently, I'm clueless about wires though and I don't know how much of a quality diff there is but the Geekvape seems to get very easily clipped by post screws. Since not a prob on all mods could the mod be more sensitive to wire quality. Either way I have this issue all the time but not drastic enough to change the vape.

Not a wire thread but related nonetheless, the pros can give us a few tips..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (23/1/17)

Could be the negative wire from the 510 pin to the board that's a little loose


----------



## ET (23/1/17)

Assuming of course you've tried several tanks on there and they all ohm jump, then yes it's most likely the minikin. What tank are you using? Could just be a sligtly loose 510 pin on the tank or a coil wire that's not 100% properly secured. Or it could be one of the cursed black limitless xl tanks that's crossed my way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sideshow (24/1/17)

ET said:


> Assuming of course you've tried several tanks on there and they all ohm jump, then yes it's most likely the minikin. What tank are you using? Could just be a sligtly loose 510 pin on the tank or a coil wire that's not 100% properly secured. Or it could be one of the cursed black limitless xl tanks that's crossed my way.



Thanks @ET - Have tried it with my OBS engine, SM25 and Goon RDA - haven't tried the others. Used Kanthal, SS and Nichrome with various builds and still get the issue. Please note, its not an ongoing problem; happens on an adhoc basis, on new coils and ones burnt in, so I can't pin-point the problem. Double-checked the 510 pin, posts on all the tanks, wire...alles and still get it. This is why I suspect its the actual resistance detection, which is doing its job by measuring the 'actual resistance' but as a result...its stuffing up my vape, its more of a frustration than anything


----------



## ET (24/1/17)

Sideshow said:


> Thanks @ET - Have tried it with my OBS engine, SM25 and Goon RDA - haven't tried the others. Used Kanthal, SS and Nichrome with various builds and still get the issue. Please note, its not an ongoing problem; happens on an adhoc basis, on new coils and ones burnt in, so I can't pin-point the problem. Double-checked the 510 pin, posts on all the tanks, wire...alles and still get it. This is why I suspect its the actual resistance detection, which is doing its job by measuring the 'actual resistance' but as a result...its stuffing up my vape, its more of a frustration than anything



Eish that's weird

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naz (24/1/17)

My Minikin v2 does the same thing. Ohms are only stable in Tc mode. I have tried kanthal, 316l ss and Ni80, all jump ohms in Watt mode.


----------



## Chris du Toit (24/1/17)

Hey peeps, had the same issue with mine. 

I opened it up and checked the wires. They were all fine but the wire connecting to the 510 pin was bent very tightly, I repositioned it and reinstalled the latest firmware and its been stable since then. 

Also check the negative wire where it connects to the 510 housing as it has a screw nut holding the 510 housing together that are all soldered together. Some of the minikins have had bad soldering and the screw nut comes loose as well. 

But give the fix above a go and see if it works. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## calimenthar (13/4/18)

I have the same issue with a minikin reborn. I use a Goon RDA SS 316L flat clapton wire and ohm is jumping a lot and everytime. I can go from 0.25 ohm to > 1 ohm and sometimes even to the warning that says resistance is too high. When I put my Goon on other boxes it's stable at 0.23-0.24.
That's not normal and it should be fixed. I tried the firmware update but nothing. I honestly regret the day I bought this box. Everybody should contact asmodus support so they can investigate.


----------

